# Could gibson be an arenas type 2nd round steal?



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Could gibson develop into an arenas type player? He looks like a major steal and his smirk makes me laugh all the time..Now obviously gilbert has a huge work ethic and superb skills but could gibson be the young star we've tryed to get for ages.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Arenas...not quite. The differences are that he is not as explosive a scorer and actually takes pride in playing defense. I actually see him get a defensive team selection somewhere down the road.

Eventually averaging something like 16-18ppg over the course of a season is very possible, but not more, especially if he becomes a permanent tool for the Cavs playing alongside Lebron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think he could become as good as his idol Chauncy Billups. Though the guy he really reminds me of, is like a smaller thinner Kenny the Jet Smith.

Or BJ Armstrong with TJ Ford's athleticism.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think Gibson can be a really good backup PG, with the potential to develop into a good starter. But Arenas is a BIG step up...

My problem is that if he has a bad game, you'll be running him out of town immediately.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a weird feeling that Shaq Diesel is slowly turning into a Cavs fan... Are you seeing the light? 



If not (which I don't believe), you're spending an awful lot of time on these boards...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hendrix2430 said:


> I have a weird feeling that Shaq Diesel is slowly turning into a Cavs fan... Are you seeing the light?
> 
> 
> 
> If not (which I don't believe), you're spending an awful lot of time on these boards...


I live in Ohio, so I've grown up seeing the Cavs. No, I don't like them, and I'm rooting for Detroit, but if I can talk "intelligently" about any team besides the Heat, it's probably Cleveland. Plus it's funny to see what my idiot roomates are saying about their precious Cavs.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I think Gibson can be a really good backup PG, with the potential to develop into a good starter. But Arenas is a BIG step up...
> 
> My problem is that if he has a bad game, you'll be running him out of town immediately.


Cavs fans have been seeing good things in Gibson all year. I have no idea why you'd think we'd run him out of town. That being said, I don't think he's an Arenas type. I don't think he'll ever be that kind of scorer.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The OUTLAW said:


> Cavs fans have been seeing good things in Gibson all year. I have no idea why you'd think we'd run him out of town. That being said, I don't think he's an Arenas type. I don't think he'll ever be that kind of scorer.


Sorry - I wasn't trying to make Gibson sound like a "new" talent. He's been pretty effective all year (especially for a 2nd rd pick). 

But if I know one thing about this forum, and Cavs fans that I personally know: The highs are really high, and the lows are really low. Just my own opinion from what I've seen.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I live in Ohio, so I've grown up seeing the Cavs. No, I don't like them, and I'm rooting for Detroit, but if I can talk "intelligently" about any team besides the Heat, it's probably Cleveland. Plus it's funny to see what my idiot roomates are saying about their precious Cavs.


Ahaha, I gotcha. (I know you like the Cavs)


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

dbl


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I think Gibson can be a really good backup PG, with the potential to develop into a good starter. But Arenas is a BIG step up...
> 
> My problem is that if he has a bad game, you'll be running him out of town immediately.



arenas is a very big step. he'll be somewhere around the chris paul, mike bibby range.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Sorry - I wasn't trying to make Gibson sound like a "new" talent. He's been pretty effective all year (especially for a 2nd rd pick).
> 
> But if I know one thing about this forum, and Cavs fans that I personally know: The highs are really high, and the lows are really low. Just my own opinion from what I've seen.


I don't think it's just Cavs fans. Cleveland fans in general. The lows have been expected for a while. Hopefully this could be a playoff run that can change that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I see more of a Jason Terry type of path for him (maybe slightly worse offense but better defense). He's got the same type of body and type of game (aggresive scoring PG with decent decision making while not being the playmaker in terms getting large amount of assists)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I see more of a Jason Terry type of path for him (maybe slightly worse offense but better defense). He's got the same type of body and type of game (aggresive scoring PG with decent decision making while not being the playmaker in terms getting large amount of assists)


I agree with the Jason Terry comparison. Though I think he's a much better defender. 

I think he also has alot more talent than he's fully shown. Whenever he has gotten some freedom to create and run the offense, he has gotten to the rim at will off the bounce.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I can see the Billups comparison, maybe a little bit more athletic. If he can develop better PG skills, Cav's are lookin' at a real player.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Nice Oden avatar...sad to see him leave OSU but he did a good job for us. 

If the Blazers manage to get Conley as well, I might have to start following their team alot closer :biggrin:


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

I think Gibson can be a bit more than a Bibbyesque pg. I really think with the age thing working out, that Boobie could easily work himself into being LeBron's much needed reliable 2nd sidekick type deal, ie what Larry Hughes was suppose to be. So closest comparison is...i dont know


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is there a point guard in the league with Gibson's combination of quickness, shooting ability, defense, and penetrating ability?

I'm trying to think of any, but I'm drawing a blank. I guess Nash is a pretty good penetrator. Not sure who else. But he definitely can't defend like Gibson. Parker can't shoot like Gibson. Nor can TJ Ford.

I really think Gibson might have a very unique skillset in the league. We should definitely put the ball in his hands more and just have him score. In whatever way he wants.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> *Is there a point guard in the league with Gibson's combination of quickness, shooting ability, defense, and penetrating ability?*
> 
> I'm trying to think of any, but I'm drawing a blank. I guess Nash is a pretty good penetrator. Not sure who else. But he definitely can't defend like Gibson. Parker can't shoot like Gibson. Nor can TJ Ford.
> 
> I really think Gibson might have a very unique skillset in the league. We should definitely put the ball in his hands more and just have him score. In whatever way he wants.


He is a nice player, and has really helped us of late. But lets not get a head of ourselves, he is still a rookie he will struggle. If he put games like that together every night, then this post might be fitting.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Is there a point guard in the league with Gibson's combination of quickness, shooting ability, defense, and penetrating ability?


Deron Williams.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Is there a point guard in the league with Gibson's combination of quickness, shooting ability, defense, and penetrating ability?
> 
> I'm trying to think of any, but I'm drawing a blank. I guess *Nash* is a pretty good penetrator. Not sure who else. But he definitely can't defend like Gibson. *Parker* can't shoot like Gibson. Nor can TJ Ford.
> 
> I really think Gibson might have a very unique skillset in the league. We should definitely put the ball in his hands more and just have him score. In whatever way he wants.





Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> He is a nice player, and has really helped us of late. But *lets not get a head of ourselves*, he is still a *rookie* he will struggle. If he put games like that together *every night*, then this post might be fitting.


:clap2:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lol gotta love trolls. anyway not so much the parallel between areanas and gibson as the steal he was. In the 2nd round we picked up boozer a while ago and now we pick up another good 2nd rounder. **** our 2nd rounders pan out better than our firsts


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^Nice Oden avatar...sad to see him leave OSU but he did a good job for us.
> 
> If the Blazers manage to get Conley as well, I might have to start following their team alot closer :biggrin:


:laugh: Thanks, i just hope it happens. I'm pretty sure it will, but you never know. IDK about Conley, can't say I watched him enough to say anything accurate, but if we got around #5 I'd have to think about taking Brewer. Oden/LA/Brewer/Roy/??

Anyways. I was also trying to think of a similiar skill set to Gibson's and really I can only see Billups, but I don't think he is nearly as quick as Daniel. Not saying he is clsoe to C-Bill, but he has a similar game.

Should be nice too see him develop.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Or BJ Armstrong with TJ Ford's athleticism.


that would require him to have tj ford's athleticism. he doesn't.

jason terry seems like a solid comparison as to what gibson's offense could become. and he's already better defensively obviously.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> He is a nice player, and has really helped us of late. But lets not get a head of ourselves, he is still a rookie he will struggle. If he put games like that together every night, then this post might be fitting.


Let's not read into what I said.

All I asked was if there is a point guard with that specific combination of skills. I didn't ask if there was a point guard as good as him. I just thought he had a unique combination of skill that, if he develops, could make him a very good player in the league. 

That's why I asked specifically about skill*set *at the end, not overall skill.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> :clap2:


Settle down there, chief.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Deron Williams.


Deron Williams is my favorite point guard in the league right now. He's better than Gibson at pretty much everything, but I don't think he's super quick like Dan.


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

I don't know why, but I see Gibson developing into more of a Barbosa-type player. I think Jason Terry might be a little bit of a stretch, but I could see it happening. I just think he will become our 6th man off the bench to provide energy, scoring, and up the tempo of the game. I'm not sure he has the point guard skills (especially court vision) to be a starter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> that would require him to have tj ford's athleticism. he doesn't.
> 
> jason terry seems like a solid comparison as to what gibson's offense could become. and he's already better defensively obviously.


I dunno. Gibson is really fast. And he can dunk. That's a lot like TJ Ford. TJ is stronger and can finish better, but I think you're underrating the athleticism Gibson brings to the table.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd love to hear where you think Gibson stacks up in terms of quickness compared to other NBA point guards, b/c suddenly it seems like he's got all-world speed. I guess when you're used to seeing Damon Jones and Eric Snow, anyone seems quick as hell...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

His speed is top notch. Not at the level of Barbosa or Devin Harris but he's fast. Gibson faults as a PG is that he's not a playmaker as far as I can tell (he doesn't get a lot of assists, doesn't seem to really set up easy baskets for others. However, he does tend to make the right basketball decision in terms of knowing when to drive vs swing the ball but I doubt he'll average a lot of assists). That's why the Jason Terry comparison IMO fits the best. He's got all the tools otherwise to be a very good scoring PG who also plays tough D.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

TheBowski said:


> I don't know why, but I see Gibson developing into more of a Barbosa-type player. I think Jason Terry might be a little bit of a stretch, but I could see it happening. I just think he will become our 6th man off the bench to provide energy, scoring, and up the tempo of the game. I'm not sure he has the point guard skills (especially court vision) to be a starter.


How much court vision does it take to give the ball to LeBron and make the shots he creates for you?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'd love to hear where you think Gibson stacks up in terms of quickness compared to other NBA point guards, b/c suddenly it seems like he's got all-world speed. I guess when you're used to seeing Damon Jones and Eric Snow, anyone seems quick as hell...


I think he stacks up extremely well to almost anyone in the NBA.

Players like Parker, Barbosa, Devin Harris, and TJ Ford are a level above him. But other than that, he's up with anyone else as far as quickness goes.


----------



## BDMcGee (May 12, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> His speed is top notch. Not at the level of Barbosa or Devin Harris but he's fast. Gibson faults as a PG is that he's not a playmaker as far as I can tell (he doesn't get a lot of assists, doesn't seem to really set up easy baskets for others. However, he does tend to make the right basketball decision in terms of knowing when to drive vs swing the ball but I doubt he'll average a lot of assists). That's why the Jason Terry comparison IMO fits the best. He's got all the tools otherwise to be a very good scoring PG who also plays tough D.


I'm a Bulls fan but I saw this thread and it interested me since I was a fan of the Texas team Daniel Gibson played on as a sophomore. I followed that team a lot in college and I felt that collectively they were the most talented team in the country in spite of not winning the national title. It was obvious to me after seeing them play for awhile that Daniel Gibson was the most talented player on that team. That team also produced #2 overall pick LaMarcus Aldridge. I really believe that you Cavs fans got a major steal in Daniel Gibson. He could become the second option you're looking for next to Lebron. You're very fortunate to have drafted him because I feel if Rick Barnes had not moved him off the ball to shooting guard, and had he have been able to play point guard full time as a sophomore, he would have gone much higher in the draft.

I really believe that the sky is the limit for Daniel Gibson. He has a chance to be special not only because of his limitless talent, but due to the toughness, competitiveness, and enthusiasm with which he plays. He's not a pure point guard, but he has the necessary basketball IQ and feel for the game to master that position effectively in my opinion. He just needs more time and experience in that role. If he reaches his full potential, you guys will have a scary one-two punch with he and Lebron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gibson was pretty good last night too on the road in another big game. That 3 he hit to end the 3rd quarter was critical. He has ice water in his veins. Is it possible that he is in fact all Lebron needs as far as a second star? He's really the perfect compliment to Lebron. And as he learns the position better and better, he'll only get more confident.

Smart kid too. He basically chose the Cavs, moreso than the other way around. And he's going to make a lot of money.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Gibson was pretty good last night too on the road in another big game. That 3 he hit to end the 3rd quarter was critical. He has ice water in his veins. Is it possible that he is in fact *all Lebron needs* as far as a *second star*? He's really the *perfect compliment* to Lebron. And as he learns the position better and better, he'll only get more confident.
> 
> Smart kid too. He basically chose the Cavs, moreso than the other way around. And he's going to make a lot of money.


:cheers:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> :cheers:


I like to drink too ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I like to drink too ...


I just remember Donyell Marshall being good again when he hit those 3's against Jersey, now he's back to being nothing. Gibson will get the same treatment. The highs are high, the lows are low. It's the theme of this forum I guess.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I just remember Donyell Marshall being good again when he hit those 3's against Jersey, now he's back to being nothing. Gibson will get the same treatment. The highs are high, the lows are low. It's the theme of this forum I guess.


Bah. Marshall's play throughout the year was disappointing too. While Gibson didn't get too much burn during the regular season, fans weren't disappointed in his game. It was a matter of a player people liked showing more ability than many thought he had. Compare that to Marshall's situation and you had a guy who generally played poorly, show up for certain key moments and disappear again. It's different when you see it that way.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I just remember Donyell Marshall being good again when he hit those 3's against Jersey, now he's back to being nothing. Gibson will get the same treatment. The highs are high, the lows are low. It's the theme of this forum I guess.


Have you been reading the comments about Marshall in this forum all year? We've been clamoring for his reduced playing time, and we're genuinely surprised when he plays well. I don't think any of us thought Marshall "turned the corner" or anything like that in the NJ series. He just came up big in 1 game. He does that every 30 games or so. 

On the other hand, we've been clamoring for more playing time for Gibson all year. We've seen flashes of this type of thing all year, but he hasn't been given the consistent playing time that he deserved. He even lost his starting job because he got injured.

So they're completely different situations, and you're completely misrepresenting the views on this forum.

Then again, I think you're doing it on purpose.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Where the hell are these comments being attributed to Cavs fans coming from? Basically everyone on this board knows the 2 week rule with Marshall and I even wrote after that game that I don't expect to have another good game till the end of the next series at the earliest.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I just remember Donyell Marshall being good again when he hit those 3's against Jersey, now he's back to being nothing. Gibson will get the same treatment. The highs are high, the lows are low. It's the theme of this forum I guess.


I have agreed with a lot of yours post lately. But none can be traced to this forum liking Marshall. Maybe you mistaken a lot of this forum for your roommate and my friend Cavalier talks. But I can for 100% for certain remember no one liking Marshall.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

But then again after LBJ puts up one of the greatest playoff games in the history of the NBA. I could see your Cavalier hatered searching for something.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> But then again after LBJ puts up one of the greatest playoff games in the history of the NBA. I could see your Cavalier hatered searching for something.....


I cannot remember when I've shown this "Cavalier bias" around here in a long time, if it's b/c I don't think Gibson is as good as everyone makes him sound, or that I think the officiating is getting so bad (in general) that it's not possible to guard LeBron (or any star) without being called for a foul, then paint me as a hater. I'm just giving my opinion like any of you guys.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Since you are talking about skill set, if his skill set was so great, he wouldnt have been a 2nd round pick. Remember the NBA drafts on potential and then talent. Gibson has both, but I think its a stretch to say that he is one of the most unique PGs, skill set wise, in the NBA.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Since you are talking about skill set, if his skill set was so great, he wouldnt have been a 2nd round pick. Remember the NBA drafts on potential and then talent. Gibson has both, but I think its a stretch to say that he is one of the most unique PGs, skill set wise, in the NBA.


Gibson didn't work out with many teams and essentially shut things down for Cleveland. That effected his draft position.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He's not talented enough and he doesn't have a position, but he's a good sixth man; first guard off the bench.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Since you are talking about skill set, if his skill set was so great, he wouldnt have been a 2nd round pick. Remember the NBA drafts on potential and then talent. Gibson has both, but I think its a stretch to say that he is one of the most unique PGs, skill set wise, in the NBA.


That logic is so flawed in fact there is a degree of unintentional irony as well. We are afterall comparing Gibson to a player that also went in the second round. If it were actually true then Arenas, Boozer and a litany of other players that went in the second round would not have.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Premier said:


> He's not talented enough and he doesn't have a position, but he's a good sixth man; first guard off the bench.


Not talented to start? Don't know about other teams but I'd rather have him in the game then well any other guard on our team in the 4th.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

The OUTLAW said:


> That logic is so flawed in fact there is a degree of unintentional irony as well. We are afterall comparing Gibson to a player that also went in the second round. If it were actually true then Arenas, Boozer and a litany of other players that went in the second round would not have.


See now you are missing the point and forgetting the facts. Arenas was a player who led the national runner up in scoring, he was told he would be a 1st rounder, however, NBA GMs werent sure if he was a PG or a SG, he was passed over in the 1st by every team, then selected in the 2nd. 

Arenas was not some player who had underachieved, was selfish, and wasnt even a lock to be drafted in the upper half of the 2nd round before workouts started, unlike Gibson. Arenas and Gibson were selected in the 2nd round for two completely different reasons.

They are two vastly different players and there is no relation between the two other than being selected in the 2nd round.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> See now you are missing the point and forgetting the facts. Arenas was a player who led the national runner up in scoring, he was told he would be a 1st rounder, however, NBA *GMs werent sure if he was a PG or a SG*, he was passed over in the 1st by every team, then selected in the 2nd.
> 
> Arenas was not some player who had underachieved, was selfish, and wasnt even a lock to be drafted in the upper half of the 2nd round before workouts started, unlike Gibson. Arenas and Gibson were selected in the 2nd round for two completely different reasons.
> 
> They are two vastly different players and there is no relation between the two other than being selected in the 2nd round.


I am pretty sure that fits the bill for Gibson as well.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I am pretty sure that fits the bill for Gibson as well.


Well yeah, so they were both second round picks and didnt have a position through their rookie season.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> Well yeah, so they were both second round picks and didnt have a position through their rookie season.


I win


I think this thread is *not *comparing Gibson and Arenas as players and talents a like. This thread is just saying can we get a second round steal. Like Arenas and Boozer, it just so happens Arenas and Gibson have similar talents (eventhough Gibson isn't close to his talent yet). The thread and some poster might have started to compare the two, which is wrong too do, but the start of this thread is just asking did we get a steal in the draft like a Andy V, Gilbert, Boozer...etc


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Anytime a rookie can play major minutes in a conference finals series you got a steal. The key is how he and the coaching staff develop his talent and whether or not they want to mold him into a PG.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> Anytime a rookie can play major minutes in a conference finals series you got a steal. The key is how he and the coaching staff develop his talent and whether or not they want to mold him into a PG.


I agree... and I hear we may hire Mark Price as asst-coach so that basically means he will be the best PG in the history of mankind. 

Plus I am looking at his poster on my wall, "Right on the Money" 94.7% FT%


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson has two big things going for him: he can shoot and he can play D. That basically guarentees at the least he'll be in the league for a decade. Teams are always looking for shooter (see Kerr, D. Jones, Reddick) and it's rare to find one who is a good defender as well


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Price was also a SG who fell into the second because people questioned whether he could play the point. So that'd be an outstanding tutor for Gibson.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Not talented to start? Don't know about other teams but I'd rather have him in the game then well any other guard on our team in the 4th.


He will not be an average starting guard in the league, in my opinion. He's the best option for the Cavaliers right now at either guard position, but I don't think he would start on more than five teams in the league. I think that the Cavaliers should acquire a point guard that can create offense, since the Cavaliers do not have any other playmakers other than LeBron right now and he is at his best when he is scoring since his shot efficiency is better than his teammates. Gibson fits the sixth man role very nicely, as he Mike Brown can substitute him in for his shooting and defense. I think he plays thirty to thirty five minutes per game during his prime; starting minutes as a sixth man, but I do not feel that he will ever be a capable starter at either guard position.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Premier said:


> He will not be an average starting guard in the league, in my opinion. He's the best option for the Cavaliers right now at either guard position, but I don't think he would start on more than five teams in the league. I think that the Cavaliers should acquire a point guard that can create offense, since the Cavaliers do not have any other playmakers other than LeBron right now and he is at his best when he is scoring since his shot efficiency is better than his teammates. Gibson fits the sixth man role very nicely, as he Mike Brown can substitute him in for his shooting and defense. I think he plays thirty to thirty five minutes per game during his prime; starting minutes as a sixth man, but I do not feel that he will ever be a capable starter at either guard position.


He's a combo guard and plenty of combo guards start in this leauge (i.e. Terry, Francis, Crawford, even a guy like Parker is more of a SG). The big thing is he plays tough defense against both SG and PG. Considering that he is also quick and can shoot the lights out exactly what is he lacking in the talent department? Right now he might not be able to start on many teams in the league but I see no reason why he can't develop into a NBA calibre starting guard at the PG spot particulary on teams with another playmaker (and there's lot of those - Boston, LAL, Cleveland, etc.)


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I think I like Gibson a lot. Selfish or not by dropping into the 2nd round, he made smart move, which we benefited from greatly.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> LEVELAND -- Daniel Gibson might have arrived on the national stage over the last week, but he won over his Cavaliers teammates about eight months ago. By the end of training camp, not only was the Cavs coaching staff and front office convinced they'd pulled off a steal with the No. 42 pick in last June's draft, but so was LeBron James. By December, Gibson was jamming his foot into the rotation as James gave his full support behind the scenes. By February, he was in the starting lineup as a hybrid guard aimed to make defenses pay for double-teaming James.
> On Saturday, the 21-year-old Houston native, who tried to steer his way to the Cavs by refusing to work out for any other teams last spring including his hometown Rockets, showed why.
> "Once I saw his work ethic during practice, after practice, before practice -- I mean, I get to the gym early and he's there before me," James said while basking in the Cavs' Game 6 victory over the Detroit Pistons to clinch a spot in the NBA Finals. "I just knew he was going to be something special."
> It was indeed a special performance in Game 6 as Gibson made all five of his 3-point attempts, four of them in the fourth quarter, in scoring a career-high 31 points. Which was 10 more than his previous career high, which he set all the way back in Game 4.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-070603


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Here's how Chad Ford sized up Cavaliers hero Daniel Gibson entering last year's draft: _
> *Draft Projection:* Late first to early second
> *Similarities*: Poor man's Ben Gordon?
> *Positives:* Gibson has just about everything you could ask for in an offensive player. He's a smooth athlete who has good size for the position. He has the ability to score from the perimeter or by attacking the basket, and he's great in the open court. He gets to the line. Good on-the-ball defender.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-070603


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Thank god the Rockets didn't take him. Is all I can say.


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

You guys got a major steal in Daniel Gibson. The kid is tough as nails and his defense is very good for a rookie. He grew up a lot at Texas. His first year he basically had to carry the team through the 2nd half of the season. PJ Tucker was suspended, LaMarcus Aldridge was hurt, and if I remember correctly Brad Buckman, the only other guy that was contributing a lot had a bunch of nagging injuries. Gibson was the main reason Texas was able to make the tourney that year and he took an absolute beating most games. His sophmore year he became the perimeter defensive stopper for the team and lockdown on several quality sg in big 12 play. The biggest drawback w/ gibson is that he's not a true pg. He's a scoring guard. He was a scoring guard in high school and all the work he put in to become a true pg, which is what he looked like that first half of his freshman year went out the window when he had to become the 1st option for that team. However, he did show flashes sophmore year of becoming a true pg. I think with some time he can become a very good starting pg for the Cavs. Really though Cleveland doesn't need a true pg w/ Lebron. However, if Gibson does develop some better pg skills the Cavs will be much more dangerous.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I think I like Gibson a lot. Selfish or not by dropping into the 2nd round, he made smart move, which we benefited from greatly.


People were confused by his refusal to work out for anyone else because they believed that he could work his way into the first round. However, he and his father had decided that it was better (and smarter) to go in the second round in a good situation. They figured that the Cavs needed his specific talent and that he'd get a chance to play. They actually ended up being very smart and frankly, his name is out there in a big way considering he's a free agent next year (I think).


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I like how the thread title didn't ask if he can be an boozer type 2nd round steal.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> Since you are talking about skill set, if his skill set was so great, he wouldnt have been a 2nd round pick. Remember the NBA drafts on potential and then talent. Gibson has both, but I think its a stretch to say that he is one of the most unique PGs, skill set wise, in the NBA.


No offense, but do you know the reason he was selected in the 2nd round?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Brandname said:


> No offense, but do you know the reason he was selected in the 2nd round?


haha you're about to get owned by Tucson....the kid breathes Arizona basketball, his family is friends with Lute Olson, and he could probably tell you the strengths/weaknesses of their 2011 freshman class of the top of his head...Just a heads up to check back soon!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I just want to throw this out there: here are Gibson's game by game MPG prior to this thread being started on 5/31, the day after Game 4 and his 21 pt performance.

1st Round: 1, 7, 11, 28
2nd Round: 5, 10, 11, 6, 17, 18
3rd Round: 5, 20, 29
(averaged 16.5 mpg on the season)

I don't think anyone in this thread "hater" or not has questioned whether Gibson stepped up in a big way in the last 2 or 3 games, or that he's a great pick in the 2nd round, but doesn't it take more than 5 days of good basketball to be crowned the next _______________?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I just want to throw this out there: here are Gibson's game by game MPG prior to this thread being started on 5/31, the day after Game 4 and his 21 pt performance.
> 
> 1st Round: 1, 7, 11, 28
> 2nd Round: 5, 10, 11, 6, 17, 18
> ...


 Why do you post in here like you're talking to some random Cavs fans you meet in RL? Look through this thread and we've been praising him all year. He won a few games for us when Lebron was hurt and we went 5-3 with him in the lineup while he was playing through a foot injury. He also came up big in the Nets series in Game 6. This isn't a one series observation many of us have here.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why do you post in here like you're talking to some random Cavs fans you meet in RL? Look through this thread and we've been praising him all year. He won a few games for us when Lebron was hurt and we went 5-3 with him in the lineup while he was playing through a foot injury. He also came up big in the Nets series in Game 6. This isn't a one series observation many of us have here.


Oh snap!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Exactly, had Hughes not gotten injured people would still be wondering who this Gibson guy that we talk about is. That's just Brown, he really doesn't play the young guys unless something happens. Once Gibson got injured after starting and playing well, Brown seemed to forget he was even there except to play him a few minutes from time to time.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I just want to throw this out there: here are Gibson's game by game MPG prior to this thread being started on 5/31, the day after Game 4 and his 21 pt performance.
> 
> 1st Round: 1, 7, 11, 28
> 2nd Round: 5, 10, 11, 6, 17, 18
> ...


Maybe these fair weather Ohio/Cavs fans are getting to you, or maybe it is the arguments your roommate has about Gibson. But ever since late November when Gibson took the ball too the hoop in Indiana and slammed it on JO we have been begging for his minutes to increase. Games later he hit huge shots against Toronto to lead us to victory. 

Gibson was a fan favorite to the majority of die hard Cavaliers fans. The fans who saw his potential, the ones who knew Snow could not start till the end of the season if we were to be a serious contender. 

From then on he rarely played until, i am not certain of the date, but he had a big game in Miami only to move his way into the starting lineup. He played well and the team was winning, then he went down and Larry/Sasha/Bron lineup begun.

He took quite sometime to regain full health and when he did, he was forced to prove Mike Brown once again he was ready and qualified to play.

There are a few people on this board that have been preaching Dan Gibson since about mid Fed, I would like to say I have been one of them. We are not crowning him, but we at least reconized his talents before the rest of the average NBA fan have. It has just exploded because its the ECF. I mean if Dorrell Wright for the Heat has this performance your board would be going nuts on how he is the greatest. am i right or wrong on the novel i just wrote?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why do you post in here like you're talking to some random Cavs fans you meet in RL? Look through this thread and we've been praising him all year. He won a few games for us when Lebron was hurt and we went 5-3 with him in the lineup while he was playing through a foot injury. He also came up big in the Nets series in Game 6. This isn't a one series observation many of us have here.


Why does he post in our forum period every post is a downer on the cavs and he always slips a little wade reach around (literally in it) I think we should at least be free of trolls in our own forum


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> haha you're about to get owned by Tucson....the kid breathes Arizona basketball, his family is friends with Lute Olson, and he could probably tell you the strengths/weaknesses of their 2011 freshman class of the top of his head...Just a heads up to check back soon!


What?

Why do I care about Arizona basketball?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Why does he post in our forum period every post is a downer on the cavs and he always slips a little wade reach around (literally in it) I think we should at least be free of trolls in our own forum


Yes, please look back at my posts and find that I only troll your little forum b/c I certainly just hate the Cavs sooooo much. Thanks for the reach around comment, it shows great maturity on your part. Thanks for the Cavs mods letting that one slide...


Brandname said:


> What?
> 
> Why do I care about Arizona basketball?


Arenas went to Arizona - You asked him if he knows why he went in the 2nd round, and I think you're in over your head trying to prove a point with him on this Arenas - Gibson comparison.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Arenas went to Arizona - You asked him if he knows why he went in the 2nd round, and I think you're in over your head trying to prove a point with him on this Arenas - Gibson comparison.


Oh. No, I was referring to Dan Gibson. I won't argue much about Arenas because I don't know his situation.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I wont even get started caron butler because I could bump prolly every post you have in our forums and it would have an undertone of yeah brons ok but my boy wades better, or you guys suck and will get swept


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

SamTheMan67 said:


> I wont even get started caron butler because I could bump prolly every post you have in our forums and it would have an undertone of yeah brons ok but my boy wades better, or you guys suck and will get swept


If that is the case and a person cannot post without having an undertone, I would not be annoyed or angry at such a person. I would pity that individual for being forced and compelled to be that way.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Brandname said:


> No offense, but do you know the reason he was selected in the 2nd round?


If you are talking about Arenas, yes I know why he was selected in the 2nd.

I and just about everyone else who follows college basketball knows why Gibson was selected in the 2nd. 

Who are you talking about so we can get more in depth?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> If you are talking about Arenas, yes I know why he was selected in the 2nd.
> 
> I and just about everyone else who follows college basketball knows why Gibson was selected in the 2nd.
> 
> Who are you talking about so we can get more in depth?


I already said I was talking about Gibson.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

remy23 said:


> If that is the case and a person cannot post without having an undertone, I would not be annoyed or angry at such a person. I would pity that individual for being forced and compelled to be that way.


I pity anyone who thinks wade is better than lebron james


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I've had a feeling about Gibs since his freshman year at Texas. I was trying to find some of my posts about Gibson turning into a possible steal.

So far I've only been able to locate this one:

http://www.basketballforum.com/orla...orlando-magic-draft-thread-8.html#post3731667

Pretty sure I was tooting his horn as a possible steal.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SamTheMan67 said:


> I wont even get started caron butler because I could bump prolly every post you have in our forums and it would have an undertone of yeah brons ok but my boy wades better, or you guys suck and will get swept





SamTheMan67 said:


> I pity anyone who thinks wade is better than lebron james


Good for you - I'll take Wade on my team, and you can have LeBron. Not a knock on LBJ, everyone knows he's one of the best, but I'll back my player b/c he's equally as great. 

It's your OPINION that LeBron is better - some will argue for and against you.


----------

